# Anyone own/run a gym? & new business advice



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

I eould love to open my own gym and am now actually considering it and just wondered if anyone gad any advice for me i.e setting up a new business, insurances, accounts ect anything really as i have never done anything like this so have no idea lol, thanks in advance


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Have you done your research to find out what your competition charge? See what they can offer for the rate they charge and set your rates accordingly. Then work out how many members you need to cover your rent/bills and equipment maintenance/replacements. Looking at both figures, is it feasible?
Are you going to be just another gym or can you offer anything different/more than the competition? If you can, that's your unique selling point, focus on that.
Regarding insurance, don't overlook 'professional indemnity' cover as you are likely to be offering advice to customers.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

ive trained for 25 years from back street gyms with no glass in the windows to david lloyd where im currently at.

a few of my friends run 'spit and sawdust' gyms and scrap by. thing is u cant charge more than £5 a week as fitness for less and jd charge etc less than £20 a mnth.

if ur open 6am to 10pm you'll need to be there or pay a wage, £9ph plus pension, holiday etc. if u want a turntable style set up they charge £5 a mnth on contract.

then you'll have to buy all ur gear. with the lockdowns the price has quadruplied at least. the reason being that alot have set up home gyms - me included - and paid a fortune for them and realised how much theyve saved and how much time they get back.

i'd keep an eye out for gyms closing etc and try and buy out a going concern.

good luck either way.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The gym i used to go to have just moved to bigger premises and so i've heard their membership prices have gone up. Business is thriving for them but then i am in the South East so always someone wanting a quick fix.
Not cheap though, when i was there i paid £50 a month
Their top level membership was £500 a month.....no...that really wasn't a misprint, i did mean £500 a month. They had a few paying that too.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

muzzer said:


> Their top level membership was £500 a month....


Any dodgy massage rooms to warrant that fee? 😂


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Any dodgy massage rooms to warrant that fee? 😂


Nope, you got almost 24 hr access to a PT for nutrional advice, weekly PT sessions etc etc.
It's saving grace was it only ever allowed 20 people in at a time - it's moved and is much bigger now - and you had to pre book an appointment via their app.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Wowsers. But then again it'd probably work. If I had to pay £500 a month I would say I would loose a load of weight due not being able to afford to eat.


----------



## UkDetail2021 (Dec 21, 2020)

I would not go into it for the time being, even the 24 hr gyms are suffering, spit and sawdust gyms tend to make money from the under the counter "supplements" more than they do from the genuine membership money.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

UkDetail2021 said:


> I would not go into it for the time being, even the 24 hr gyms are suffering, spit and sawdust gyms tend to make money from the under the counter "supplements" more than they do from the genuine membership money.


Absolute nonsense on the 'supplement' front. I've been in and around spit and sawdust gyms for most.of my adult life. Not one owner that I know well involves themselves in selling that sort of stuff.

The members - sure. But the owners and staff - never known it.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

OP you have to absolutely love it. My old gym owner who I consider a very good friend is in his late 60s now. He's owned his gym for 36 years. He still works 7 days a week, he has one day off a year - Christmas Day - as the gym doesn't turn over enough money to pay staff. He doesn't even have to rent a premises as he bought the building outright many years ago. 

The upkeep on kit is a nightmare. A 40kg dumbell will cost you £120 or so. And people just chuck them on the floor. It's a hard way to make a living unless you have a particular niche that people will pay top dollar for


----------

